# (Ladies only) Healing from Emotional Trauma, Breakups & Betrayal



## beautifulauthenticself (Nov 2, 2020)

Free 2021 self-care planner (179 pages) + free Access to Living a True Authentic Life course when you enroll in the Healing from Emotional Trauma, Breakups & Betrayal course.

What is self-care? Actions that you take to meet your physical, mental, and emotional needs on a daily basis. Sounds simple right?

It is and it isn't. The concept is easy - do things that make you feel good. Putting it into practice? That's where it can get complicated. Humans aren't always great at time management. Depression, anxiety, chronic illness, mental illness - they like to get in the way. Things that make us feel good long term - like setting boundaries - aren't always easy. And let's not forget about all the things we have to do/be/give to the people around us.

You might look at some of the self-care tips and think "How is this self-care?" Because it's
A) Putting the focus on you. B) Improving your life. Or C) Something fun and/or silly.

This self-care planner was created as a tool for you to do. It's a reminder that you're important. Your time is important, and it's okay to direct those resources towards making yourself happy.

The first key to success? Time management. If you can make plans to spend time with yourself on paper, then it becomes harder to push your needs aside. Write it down. Make self-care a priority this year.


----------



## mamacindy (May 6, 2021)

Ok


----------

